# Freshwater crabs



## Daveslaney (3 Aug 2016)

Went a browse round one of my LFS today. They had some freshwater crabs in. They where just labeled as freshwater crabs. They where red about 1 to 2 cm size.Red in colour. Found them quite interesting. Didnt buy any thought i would do some research on them first.
Does anyone have any info on them? Would they be ok to keep in a planted tank with fish and amano shrimps?
They where in a tank with fish in the LFS.


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Aug 2016)

This may help http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/showthread.php?t=25881


----------



## Alex J (3 Aug 2016)

It's probably PERISESARMA  BIDENS i'm sure if you google it you will find lots of info on its care etc


----------



## cooling (3 Aug 2016)

dunno if this is any help or not ?
https://fishkeeper.co.uk/databank/freshwater/miscellaneous/thai-micro-spider-crab


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Aug 2016)

yes think it was the red claw ones i saw. Best avoided i think Thanks all.


----------



## Protopigeon (10 Aug 2016)

I had those red clawed crabs in my community tank for a while. They're very good climbers so tend to escape!


----------



## foxfish (10 Aug 2016)

Red clawed crabs, that brings back a memory too me!
My locale store had a sign above their crab tank that read.... cancerous escapist ....


----------



## Daveslaney (11 Aug 2016)

Def not something for a bedroom tank then


----------

